# CPU load ~50% with GNOME

## MyTb

Hi all. 

This is content of top command

http://dpaste.com/66458/

Kernel 2.6.30-r2. ~x86 release of gentoo.

Gkrellm reports about 50-60% idle cpu load.

Top reports same information. 

emerge --info

http://dpaste.com/66461/

x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.99.901

How can i reduce CPU usage?

Thanks!

----------

## paulusbrand

Can you post the output of:

cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model

Top shows no strange processes or high usages. I don't think anything is wrong if its a single core processor.

----------

## MyTb

Yes, there no processes with high usages, but Top reports about 50% cpu load. It is unusual, i think  :Smile: 

This is cat /proc/cpuinfo

http://dpaste.com/66798/

----------

## jcat

In what space is the resource being used?  System, User, IO, ....etc

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## dmpogo

 *MyTb wrote:*   

> Yes, there no processes with high usages, but Top reports about 50% cpu load. It is unusual, i think 
> 
> This is cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> http://dpaste.com/66798/

 

well, if you add up all the CPU usage that top reports, it comes to 30% which is close to 43% reported (+- spikes in activity that may have been caught in different phases).

So it is consistent.

However, on 3 Ghz CPU,   it is not particularly good if basic services use 2% CPU each.  I don't know in what state did your top caught X server, but 7% is somewhat high as well, if X does not do anything.   I have 2-4% X  CPU usage on 1.2 Ghz dual core machine in KDE.

Some time (1/2 year) ago, terminals that were based on vte  caused high X usage when anything was updated in the terminal.  There was a discussion of that. That has gone away with newer X servers.

----------

## jcat

Sorry, missed the top output post.

I do notice that you're running a pretty cutting edge version of the Intel X driver and Xorg-server, maybe this is contributing..

Cheers,

jcatLast edited by jcat on Fri Aug 14, 2009 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyTb

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Some time (1/2 year) ago, terminals that were based on vte  caused high X usage when anything was updated in the terminal.  There was a discussion of that. That has gone away with newer X servers.

 

I somewhere listen about trouble with terminal windows and fonts, but Gkrellm without any VT windows show same CPU load.. Rebuilding X11-drivers, xorg-server, mesa don't take anything..

----------

## jcat

If it's due to a buggy driver or something, no amount of rebuilding will help.  It's a tricky one.

You could try downgrading some the relevant packages to a stable version as a comparison.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

